#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Understanding Crystallization and Crystallizers

## humbertito

Hello, I share with you an important text about crystallizers topic. Best regards

See More: Understanding Crystallization and Crystallizers

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## npalacios

Hi, I am looking for this article but I am not be able to download. Is it ok the the attached file?

----------


## larawks

Please reupload the file

----------

